# Is this DPDR?



## LRD123 (Nov 1, 2019)

To start off with, I have labrinythitis.. I've had it since the end of June this year shortly a few weeks after I had my son. I believe I have DPDR after a lot of searching on the internet and no doctors being able to figure out whats wrong with me.. apparently nothing is wrong with my eyes, my eye exam is fine and nothing is wrong with my brain because the MRI came back clear. They originally thought migraine but none of the weird vision disturbances come and go, they are constant. Anyways, in July, I started getting a sort of tunnel vision which freaked me out. A couple weeks later I noticed static in my vision.. like everything is covered in static. Things just look odd almost dream like, almost like I was in a trance. Just really strange and hard to describe to anyone.

Symptoms:

-spaced out

-no memory

-slurring speech, hard time forming sentences

-things don't feel real

-feel like I am floating

-no connection to anything

-extreme anxiety and panic constantly

-worried about my health(obsessive googling)

-feel like i'm going to die

-chest feels heavy and feels hard to breathe constantly

-muffled hearing

-body feels hollow and heavy

-nauseous, dizzy, light headed, feel like I'm going to pass out all the time

-buzzing in ears

-eyes feel tired.. feel like there is a plastic film over my eyes

-body feels weak, all I want to do is sleep(wake up shaking and scared all hours of the night)

-bad vivid dreams every night

-flickering vision, static vision

-objects appear to sway side to side and up and down

-tunnel like vision

-blurry vision

-colors are dull

-2D vision everything looks flat

-everything looks like its zoomed in, like everything is closing in on me

-vision seems to move in frames if that makes sense

-feel like I'm going blind

-talking to people freaks me out and feels strange

I'm just really scared and I don't know what to do anymore.. I feel so depressed and scared and panicky.. literally feel like I'm going blind and going to die at any moment. Although all tests say otherwise. I have a three year old daughter and an almost 5 month old son. I'm on Lexapro 10mg for depression/anxiety.. my primary care doctor concluded that my problems are all caused by anxiety including my vision. I've been on the medication for about a month and am seeing little to no improvement. I feel so helpless and hopeless.. just want my life back and want to know when this will end if it ever will.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, it is symptoms of depersonalisation but it can be difficult to say if it is secondary symptoms to a depression and anxiety as you doctor thinks or the disorder on it own right. When it is so recent and depression and anxiety is precent, one have to flexible as the condition likely also is. More psychological approaches can be very beneficial at such a early stage.

https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------



## LRD123 (Nov 1, 2019)

What's giving me anxiety is the weird vision that I have and feeling like I'm literally dead or about to die constantly. Nothing feels real or looks real anymore.. what symptoms do you have as far as visual disturbances? Physical symptoms and how does it make you feel also? I remember feeling like this two other times in my life.. except my vision wasn't affected and it only lasted a couple weeks both times. It also wasn't this severe either.


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

Yes these are unfortunately all symptoms of dpdr. I have them too


----------

